# Java Kentnisse vertiefen oder andere Programmiersprache probieren?



## Jak111 (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich relativ lang mit Java beschäftigt und die Grundlagen erlernt. Meine frage an euch ist, ob es eurer Meinung nach Sinn macht die Java Kentnisse noch weiter auszubauen oder ob es sinnvoller wäre eine andere Programmiersprache zu erlernen wie z.B. C++?
Ich komme auf die Frage, weil ich denke dass es in der Berufswelt (vor allem Softwareprogrammierung) mehr von Vorteil ist C++ zu beherrschen als Java. Oder liege ich da etwa falsch?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## InfectedBytes (27. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich wäre es aber wahrscheinlich besser erstmal eine Sprache *gut* zu beherrschen, bevor man mit einer zweiten anfängt.


----------



## AndiE (27. Mai 2016)

Ich denke, es ist wichtiger Programmieren zu lernen, als Programmiersprachen. Softwaretechnisch könnte ich nach naturwissenschaftlichen( Lösung eines Sachverhaltes), kaufmännischen(Arbeit mit Datenbeständen) oder grafisch betonten Aufgabenstellungen( Spiele und 3-D-Anwendungen) unterscheiden. Als nächster Aspekt wäre die Datenhaltung per Serialisierung, CSV oder lokaler und Netzwerk-Datenbankserver per JDBS oder Framework zu nennen. Daneben haben wir dann die verschiedenen Ansprüche, die sich aus der Drei-Schichten-Architektur ergeben,  wie alles auf einem Gerät, "RPC oder SOA-Anwendungen(REST oder JAX-WS) oder direkt dynamische Web-Anwendungen und Enterprise -Lösungen. Und zu guter letzt kommt dann noch die Benutzung von Erstellungstools wie Eclipse, Mockito, JUnit usw. dazu, wozu auch das Verständnis der dahinter liegenden Technologien wie TDD, BDD, BPMN usw. natürlich neben den Bekannten, wie UML, Design Patterns  usw. und deren Umsetzung gehört. Das alles ist Programmieren mit Java für mich. Und das alles zu kennen und auszuprobieren ist schon eine Mammut-Aufgabe. Ich würde daher sagen, dass du das erst mal alles testen und darin gut sein solltest.


----------



## tommysenf (28. Mai 2016)

Laut Fowlers Buch The Passionate Programmer sollte ein guter Entwickler jedes Jahr eine neue Sprache lernen. Mir hat es jedenfalls nicht geschadet.


----------



## Thallius (29. Mai 2016)

Ich programmiere jetzt seit 40 Jahren. Das wäre aber gar nicht einfach gewesen da genug sprachen zu finden, wobei ich es immerhin schon auf 10-15 gebracht habe


----------



## InfectedBytes (29. Mai 2016)

Es kann natürlich nicht schaden mehr Sprachen zu beherrschen, aber bevor man nunmal eine zweite Sprache anfängt, sollte man zumindest eine Sprache bereits gut beherrschen. 
Denn es bringt einfach nichts wenn man in 100 Sprachen ein Hello World Programm schreiben kann, jedoch nicht in einer Sprache eine echte Anwendung.

Außerdem fällt es einem leichter eine neue Sprache zu lernen, wenn man bereits eine Sprache gut beherrscht.


----------



## AndiE (29. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne zwar auch einige Programmiersprachen, aber ich finde, dass jede Technologie in Java so ist, als wenn man eine neue Sprache lernt. Ich bin gerade bei "Mockito". Und es ist ja nicht nur neben dem eigentlichen Mockito das JUnit, sondern auch das Verstehen der ganze  Dummy-Objekte, dann deren Umsetzung mit Mockito und letztendlich noch die Frage, wie man sie beim Erstellungsprozess einsetzt. Das ist schon ein recht großer Brocken.


----------



## Tobse (29. Mai 2016)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne zwar auch einige Programmiersprachen, aber ich finde, dass jede Technologie in Java so ist, als wenn man eine neue Sprache lernt. Ich bin gerade bei "Mockito". Und es ist ja nicht nur neben dem eigentlichen Mockito das JUnit, sondern auch das Verstehen der ganze  Dummy-Objekte, dann deren Umsetzung mit Mockito und letztendlich noch die Frage, wie man sie beim Erstellungsprozess einsetzt. Das ist schon ein recht großer Brocken.


Das ist in jeder Sprache so. Die Syntax zu erlernen ist ja keine Kunst; das ist bei den meisten Sprachen in 1 - 2 Tagen erledigt. Wirklich gut ist man in einer Sprache dann, wenn man mit den verfügbaren Libraries saubere Anwendungen bauen kann.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (29. Mai 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Laut Fowlers Buch The Passionate Programmer


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Das Buch ist zwar von "einem" Fowler (Chad), aber nicht von "dem" Fowler (Martin). Dadurch hat die Aussage vielleicht etwas weniger Gewicht.


----------

